# Who here works with nylon webbing?



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 15, 2007)

First, a story:

A headlight is handy, but they rarely have belt clips or holsters, unlike regular flashlights which almost all provide an EDC method.

I ordered a few AA Lite Loks from zbattery, and when they arrive, I'm hoping to use them with the new Fenixes I have my eye on.

I then started looking for simple nylon headbands that could hold a Lite Lok. I eventually found nylon webbing and buckles, so I could theoretically cut the webbing to length for a head strap (or wrist strap, or whatever).

Now, my question:

How do you work with nylon webbing? Do you cut it with ordinary scissors, do you melt the ends somehow to prevent fraying...? Any info you could share would be appreciated.


----------



## VWTim (Feb 15, 2007)

I usually cut it with sharp scissors then melt the ends with a lighter. The hotknives are a nicer way to go, but for me it's usually for utility uses so it doesn't have to be super pretty.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 15, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> How do you work with nylon webbing? Do you cut it with ordinary scissors, do you melt the ends somehow to prevent fraying...? Any info you could share would be appreciated.



I work with nylon webbing.

The way I have been doing it for about seven years now is this...

I cut it with cutter similar to to anvil shears except it utilizes a razor utility blade.

This gives a super clean and straight cut. A scissors will work but it won't be quite as straight. Works fine though, just do it carefully if your fussy like me.

After it's cut clean, I use a small butane torch to lightly sear the end for a perfect edge free from fraying!

A common propane torch used for sweating pipes also works fine.

Hope this helps you!

Dutch


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for the replies! :thumbsup:

So, would one of those retractable utility knives (with the snap-off segmented blades) do the trick?

What kind of torch should be used to melt the edge - is that "small butane torch" like an ordinary lighter, or is it something more particular?


----------



## DonShock (Feb 15, 2007)

A few times, when I've needed to get a nice cut on nylon webbing, I've held a utility blade with a pair of pliers and heated it with a propane torch until it was red hot and then made a quick cut. This method works well when you need the cut end to be about the same size as the uncut webbing to fit through close tolerances in buckles, etc. The cut first, then melt method tends to make a thicker ridge along the cut since the nylon unravels slightly when cut and the melted nylon "balls up" while it is in the liquid state. Depending on the use, this can actually be desireable. It works great as a "stop" to prevent things from coming undone. Another hint you may find useful: If you want to cut first, then pass the webbing through a fitting, and finally melt the end to prevent it from pulling back out; you may find the end unravelling enough to make it difficult to pass through the fitting. The trick here is to wrap the webbing in tape before you cut it and cut through the middle of the tape. The tape will hold the cut ends together until you can melt them.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 15, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Thanks so much for the replies! :thumbsup:
> 
> So, would one of those retractable utility knives (with the snap-off segmented blades) do the trick?
> 
> What kind of torch should be used to melt the edge - is that "small butane torch" like an ordinary lighter, or is it something more particular?



I wouldn't use a razor knife.

You're better off using a fresh, sharp pair of large scissors. Something along the lines of a utility scissor that's a little heftier.

A fresh, sharp, thin bladed anvil pruning shear would probably work also. Especially if you touched up the blade to be a little sharper.

A micro torch is what I was refering to.

This is similar to what I use.

http://hand-tools.hardwarestore.com/69-407-torch-kits/bernzomatic-micro-torch-101034.aspx


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 15, 2007)

Super awesome. Thanks, DonShock!

Ah, I see - thanks, Dutch. I think I've seen that kind of torch at Sears, or Fry's or something. Would the flame be similar to that from a "quantum" style Colibri lighter (I have a Trident)? How long does the "torching" take?


----------



## Dutch (Feb 15, 2007)

You could try it with the lighter but the torch would work better.

I've seen micro torches at Harbor "Fright" for under $10. Just about any hardware store, hobby shop, or home store sells these.

It takes less than 10 seconds.

I make custom nylon gear and I have used this method for over seven years.

Dutch


----------



## TonyBPD (Feb 15, 2007)

Dutch,


Are you still making riggers belts?


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Feb 15, 2007)

I make things with webbing. I cut it with a scissors and melt the cut with a gas burner or lighter.

I've made a few headbands for lights out of *just Velcro.* It comes in many different widths. No sewing necessary most of the time. Perfect fit everytime you put it on. If Velcro isn't heavy duty enough the light is probably too big...


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2007)

TonyBPD said:


> Dutch,
> 
> 
> Are you still making riggers belts?



I am kind of on a break for now Bud.

Otherwise, you interested?


----------



## kitelights (Feb 16, 2007)

I've tried pretty much every method mentioned and I like the "hotknife" best. You can buy cutting tips for a Weller gun or I've made my own. Hammer out a standard tip and file a sharp edge. I've even made my own out of heavy guage copper wire. 

I would strongly recommend against using hardware for a headband - it will be very uncomfortable. Velcro is best. I tried to find the Lite Loks so that I could make suggestions, but I can't find them on the site and I don't know what they are.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 16, 2007)

I was thinking about how hardware might be uncomfortable, and the best hardware-type solution I could come up with was this "Low Profile Cam Buckle."

The Lite-Lok on Nite Ize's site:
http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=75

The Lite-Lok on zbattery.com:
http://www.zbattery.com/nll-07-aa.html


----------



## dyee (Feb 16, 2007)

Climbing stores cut webbing using a electric hot knife.


----------



## john willis (Feb 16, 2007)

Its prety much been answered above. We cut a ton of webbing. We have done it all. $3500 cutters all the way down to a bic lighter. I remember the 1st large order I got was for 1000 holsters. We scissor cut it all and burned it with bic lighters. The lighter would heat up to the point the spring would shoot out the top and release all the gas.


Now days anless its some thing in huge amounts we scissor cut it all With $3.00 walmart scissors. We have the $100.00 scissors I just like the wal-mart ones. I throw them away when they dull. I Even cut scuba webbing with them. Then I burn all the ends on a propain torch also from wal-mart.

Tony BPD---We make riggers belts if Dutch dosnt have time to do them. We have built them for the past decade. I couldnt even tell you how many I have out there but its well over 25000. We actually toweed a humvee with two of our belts linked together.

Here are some pictures.



















These our our quick release cobra rigger belts.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the cover John.

I've got a ton of stuff going on for now.

Thanks!
Cris

BTW I love playing around with the Cobra buckles I have on hand. They're killer!!


----------



## TonyBPD (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Hey John, I tried to send you a PM but your inbox if full. Shoot me a PM or email me at [email protected]


----------



## DM51 (Feb 16, 2007)

A bit off topic from headbands, but as a tech diver I sometimes have to mod my webbing harness for different rigs or if I need to attach things. A good way to make neat holes in nylon webbing is to use a red-hot nail (hold it with insulated pliers). The holes won’t fray and you can then attach things in place on the strap. Nylon self-locking cable-ties are handy for this – you can get them in different sizes and they are cheap but strong.

BTW, John W, I really like the look of your gear - top quality work.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 16, 2007)

Tiger- since you're looking to make headbands, you might consider using elastic bands instead of nylon webbing (or using both in a clever combination that would help with the adjustability of the bands).


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 16, 2007)

John Willis: 

GreenLED: I thought about using elastic, but I don't know how solid that would be (and, more importantly, I don't know if I could make something of that complexity  ). I think I"ll try plain nylon webbing first, and then if I need more stretch, I'll have a go at using elastic.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, I've pretty much finished my nylon webbing-using projects, and it was much easier than I had expected. I put scotch tape over my target, cut it carefully with ordinary scissors, and then melted the ends with my Colibri Trident. A few blobs formed, but they were easily trimmed with the scissors. My mother showed me how to sew buckles on the ends, and that was that. I'll probably start a new thread about the finished product(s) when I figure out which forum I should put it in. :thinking:


----------



## coucoujojo (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm very interest by this belt




Where can i get one?


----------

